# Timber window cutting list and sizes



## Atkins joinery (16 Dec 2012)

Hello everyone.

Can anyone tell me sizes of timber for wooden windows? I know it will be 65/70mm thick but what size is best for rebates for housing the opener? If anyone has a drawing that would be great failing that a could always go measure someones window to get the correct dimensions. Im going to have a dabble at making my first window for the garage. Fixed pane main window with a top opener.

Many thanks
Gareth

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## katellwood (17 Dec 2012)

Your rebates are going to be dictated by your glazing width i.e. what size double glazing are you going to install. Then you need to allow enough space for what fixing compound you are going to use (mastic etc) or alternatively security tape, then the width of bead you intend to use. 

The depth of rebate I usually use is enough to cover the glazing spacer bar usually 12mm - 15mm

In relation to where you fix the casement it now depends whether you are going to install stormproof or a traditional casement.

Most modern timber manufacturers use specialist cutter blocks matched up on the spindle and include grooving for friction hinges, throatings anti capillary grooves and any grooving for weather proofing seals. 63mm material is usually alright for the jambs, head and tramsom however for the cill 75mm is often used to allow for the width of a window board (and you will need a groove for that to fit into) 

Hope this helps


----------



## Atkins joinery (18 Dec 2012)

Sorry i'm late replying, christmas rush and all that. Thank you, that does help. I'm going to give it my best shot. It's only my garage window so it a perfect first attempt. At the end of the day, I can always try again if it doesn't work out first time. If its too hard as I only have the basic tackle, table saw, router table and the most common bits, etc I may just put a fixed pane in with mortise and tenon and rebates. I'll mul it over.. thanks again for replying.

Gareth


----------

